# Vostok 110 Case?



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone got one of theses cases, what do you think of it and how does it wear?

Chistopolcity have got some nice radio room models in that I like the look of but I'm not sure about the case.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a 110 case got rid i prefer the more shaped lugs that curve to the wrist .the 110 seems to sit very flat. You cant beat the 090 or 710


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a couple of 110s and personally I love them. As above, it does sit quite flat so you need a big wrist to pull it off (fnarr!). Sits ok on my 7.5" wrist but much smaller I reckon it might look a bit silly. A bonus point is that NATO straps look and wear awful on them!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I much prefer a 710 or 090, but I do think the 110 looks good but to some degree it will depend on the size of the wrist.

Can't go wrong with a rusky in general though, great Watches.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got all the modern cases. I got the 110 last as I read somewhere it was the least popular. Wish I had got one earlier as they wear very well and look superb. Yes they are dead flat but super comfy on my 7 ¾ wrist.

Trouble is I love all the cases so canâ€™t say a bad word about them.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that a few people like them, although I've a smaller wrist at 7 inches I may well give it a try.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Out of interest what's the lug to lug distance?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dimensions of the 110


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll be interested to see how you get on with one, Carl. My wrist is slightly larger than yours, and flat not round, but I'm afraid I couldn't get on with it at all. Having said that, I gave it to a mate who has similar wrist size, and he loves it.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, for the dimensions, lug to lug doesn't look all that bad. If I get one I'll post up how I get in with it.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you want a cheap 110 this is cheap Â£25 plus postage , you could always change the dial later










111319156348 ooo bay number


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a great price.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cheapest I've seen for a new one , it looks passable


----------

